

FCC considering move to ban NFL Redskins team name - shoeless
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/30/us-usa-fcc-redskins-idUSKCN0HP2HM20140930

======
josefresco
I mentioned to my wife while watching Monday Night Football, how silly this
debat seems considering the Kansas City "Chiefs" opening ceremony involves a
guy beating a large "Native American style" drum and the entire crowd
"chopping" in unison.

Or maybe their just next on the list...

